# Any pellet Stove Users



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking about replacing my wood stove with a pellet stove but don't know much about them.. If anybody uses one would like too hear the plus and negitives about them.
I see a fair amount used forsale, so i guess there not for everybody.

Rick


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We have had one for 3 years now. It's an amazing little unit that is cheap to run and puts out alot of heat. The pros are it is relatively cheap, alot cleaner and easier than using wood, the unit is very easy to clean, the chimney does not need cleaning as often as a wood stove, the pellets store very well and are available at alot of places, and no wood pile to lug around. The only cons I really have is that it needs electricity to run (I have a generator for power outages) unlike a wood stove. Also ours is a fireplace insert in the living room and it does little for the basement. We may put another one down there at some point. We use ours to supplement our oil furnace.....not as our primary heat source. With the generator and the pellet stove we could keep the house warm for an extended period without power.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my whole family has them...they are great...never any need to worry about chimney fires...if you look you cn get ones that burn other things too...my family burns corn...you start it with a handful of wood pellets, and then once the fire is going the corn takes over...
the onlny cons i know of, is the aforementioned electricity, and should the pellets get some dampness in them, they are a bit finiky to burn...so as long as you store them somewhere dry you'll never have problems...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like it may be a good to have one,But do they make alot of noise.. If you are in the same room watching TV would it getting annoying , or is it something you would get use too, or is it not a issue.
Rick


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I put one in the basement about 4 seasons ago, and we love it. Cheap to operate, and very easy to maintain. It burns almost burns 100% of the wood, we empty the ash pan in the spring, seriously, only once a year. Out here pellets cost about $4 for 20kg bags. When I bought the stove, I bought a pallet of pellets (60 bags), and just used the last bag about a week ago. We also use ours just for comfort, not our primary heat source, so it runs probably 15-20 hours a week, just when we are in the basement watching movies etc.
As far as the electricity issue, I have a generator as well, but I also bought one of the Canadian Tire battery pack thingies that will run 110V. It runs for about 6 hours. I could use the generator, too, although I haven't had to, yet. My stove has 4 heat settings, with one being the lowest. We burn a bag in about 6-7 hours with the stove running on 2. It keeps the basement very comfortable. Hope that helps!

Regards


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not a fan of them. I like wood stoves. The fuel does not have to be prcessed and bought, they don't need electricity, and they are quieter. I have a wood stove in my home and I can go out in the woods and have a nice day getting fuel. It gives me an excuse to go out in the winter.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

AvalanchMM your detailed post answered my next question which was wondering how long a Bag would last.
A bag here in Ontario would be close to 10.00 with tax.
That CTC battery pack is a great idea.

I found out Insurance companies don't care much for wood stoves, and what i thought was a safe stove ends up being a fire hazard. My main problem is The insulated chimney is out of date. It Is 2 inch thick and needs too be 3 inches thick and rated for 650C.
My clearances are not good either but that could be corrected by moving the stove and we also need too buy more shielding for the stove pipe.

By the time i do all this i could have a pellet stove bought and paid for.

I don't have a wood lot and need to buy my wood, then you got the mess, and everything else too keep a wood stove working.

I thought a pellet stove would be a good choice, and instead of tearing out the chimney i can run the pellet stove chimney right up through it. There is a 120 volt plug there too plug it in.

The restrictions for clearances is much better then a wood stove, so a pellet stove will get a passing grade much easier then a wood stove.

This will probably be a project for next winter.. so it will give me time to find a good used one, or maybe catch a sale near spring for a new one.

I see alot of different brands name out there, is there any that you would recommend. I see even CTC is selling them now, but don't really know by looking at it if it's a decent stove or, if it lacks a feature.

What Pipe do you use for these stoves as i would need about 15 to 20 feet? 



Thanks 
Rick


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

oh hells yea its quiet...the fan and the tinkling of the pellets is the only thing you'd hear...but even then...give it a bit, and you'd tune it out, i don't even hear it any more...

lots of places around napanee sell them...i would at least make sure that whomever you buy from is going to be easy to work with when it comes to warranty...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had no problems with chimney installation. I did mine and just finished a friends. The inspector was impressed. The chimney I used can be obtained at Rona. It is called Security Chimney and is rated to 2100 degrees. Flamable material can be within 2". Stoves are all rated different for clearances, but all need 18" in front of non flamable floor because of cleaning. Mine can be 8" from the wall to the sides or back, 4" if using a heat shield. I also got it at Rona, made by Drolet. It is EPA and Mobile Home certified. The insurance company never even came out, they just accepted the building permit being signed off. IMO, a wood stove is every bit as safe as any furnace, and maybe safer in some cases, wood does not build up and explode like natural gas.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*pellet stove*

I got a pellet stove the other day, its used but in nice condition and i got all the pipe i need also..now too install it . I can run the pipe up through my wood stove chimney.I hope it works as good as it looks. One feature about this stove, is if the power goes out it was switch over too 12 volt. i need to get the cable and 12 volt battery, it will also put a small charge into the battery to keep it charge up..
Rick


----------

